# New Pens & Bottle Openers



## Sprung (Aug 1, 2014)

These items are products of the last two weeks. About two weeks ago is when I made the two bottle openers. That was also when I drilled and tubed a number of blanks to make some pens. After battling infection, today I felt good enough to spend some of my day off in the shop.

Turned and finished four pens.
From left to right:
Stabilized Buckeye Burl (from @Tclem ) on a PSI Gatsby in Gold & Gunmetal
Stabilized FBE (also from Tony) on Black and Chrome
Reclaimed Wormy Chestnut (from @woodintyuuu ) on a Cigar in Gold
Reclaimed Wormy Chestnut (also from Cliff) on a Slimline in Black

The two stabilized blanks were simply sanded all the way through micromesh. Don't have a way to buff/polish them yet and I like the satiny finish. The Cigar is my first go at a CA finish. It's not a super thick finish - wanted to still feel some of the texture in the wood here and there. The Slimline is finished with Woodturner's Finish.

I really really liked turning and finishing the stabilized blanks.

The Buckeye Burl one I think I'm going to hang on to, unless someone makes me an offer on it I can't refuse. The FBE one I am thinking I will give to my dad. The Chestnut pens will be headed off to Cliff.



 



 

Also did my first inlay today. When I was turning the FBE, I came upon a convergence of holes that left a large open space that definitely wasn't going to turn out. Filled it with some ground coffee and thin CA.



 

Here's the couple bottle openers I turned a couple weeks ago. Reclaimed Wormy Chestnut from Cliff and Curly Walnut from @Fret440 





And here's proof that I have made some mistakes and am learning along the way!

A few tubes that the CA set before I had the tubes all the way in - I learned not to use CA when it's so hot in my garage. Thinking I'm going to do all my tube glue-ups in the basement from now on. So, Carob and Curly Walnut blanks is what I was trying to glue up here. And a piece of crosscut Ziricote that lost a chunk while I was turning it. The chunk came off right as I was thinking I should stop and dribble some thin CA onto the blank to help hold it together... The Curly Walnut and Ziricote was for pens I'm making for @Fret440 . Glad I got lots more material to try again! (And I've since bought some spare tubes...) Jacob - you will eventually get a couple pens from me when I can get some more blanks cut, tubed, and turned!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 1, 2014)

@Sprung your doing some great work!!
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks good bud. Lots of learning curves. I'm still learning them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 1, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> @Sprung your doing some great work!!
> David



Thanks, David! Y'all helped me get bit by the pen turning bug pretty good! I've already lined up a number of blanks for the next round of pens I want to turn!



Tclem said:


> Looks good bud. Lots of learning curves. I'm still learning them



The two stabilized blanks are from that box you sent me earlier this year. I figured since I'm starting to turn pens I should turn a couple and try stabilized blanks and give you a look at what was hiding in them blanks. Definitely got a lot to learn - I don't dare think I've got this mastered after turning only 6 pens!


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 1, 2014)

Those pens look very nice. I think the FBE one is my favorite. Nice work!
If you found the chunk that popped off, you can glue it back on with CA and clamp it. If you have extra tubes, you can glue a tube piece in on the opposite end and then trim them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fret440 (Aug 1, 2014)

Looking good Matt! No need to rush. I've been too busy to worry about this anyway. Glad you're making good use of that wood.

Jacob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 1, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> If you found the chunk that popped off



 

Doubt there'd be any finding it in my shop!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice work Matt. You are well along the road. Keep it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 2, 2014)

They all look great from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicely done!

Lose that CA and get some epoxy for gluing your tubes, it will make things a ton easier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 4, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Lose that CA and get some epoxy for gluing your tubes, it will make things a ton easier.



I'm trying to find some with a longer cure time than 5 minutes, but haven't found any in any of the hardware stores I've been in. Looking like I'll have to order some online or see if my dad could bring some with him when he comes out this weekend, provided he's got any leftover after the last boat he repaired for someone last year. I hate working with quick cure epoxy because it always sets up too fast for me, no matter what project I'm working on (I'd rather glue in a whole bunch of tubes at once than enough for just one or two pens) and the longer cure stuff is stronger than the quick cure stuff. Besides, I'd rather use CA as little as possible since CA does bother my sinuses and my eyes when I use it.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 4, 2014)

I can do 5 before it starts to get tacky on me, that's with the 5 minute. 

I'm not a big fan of CA personally, it's just not for me.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 4, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I'm trying to find some with a longer cure time than 5 minutes, but haven't found any in any of the hardware stores I've been in. Looking like I'll have to order some online or see if my dad could bring some with him when he comes out this weekend, provided he's got any leftover after the last boat he repaired for someone last year. I hate working with quick cure epoxy because it always sets up too fast for me, no matter what project I'm working on (I'd rather glue in a whole bunch of tubes at once than enough for just one or two pens) and the longer cure stuff is stronger than the quick cure stuff. Besides, I'd rather use CA as little as possible since CA does bother my sinuses and my eyes when I use it.



My turning club supplies coordinator just happens to be a member here ... @Johnturner gets it in bulk. If you can't find any other way to get some 30 minute stuff, let me know and I'll mail you some -- it will be cheaper (even adding on postage) than buying it at Woodcraft.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 4, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> My turning club supplies coordinator just happens to be a member here ... @Johnturner gets it in bulk. If you can't find any other way to get some 30 minute stuff, let me know and I'll mail you some -- it will be cheaper (even adding on postage) than buying it at Woodcraft.



Thank you! I've got a couple more stores I want to scout out locally, but if I can't find anything, I'll get in touch! (I definitely wouldn't be making a trip to Woodcraft just for some epoxy - especially since the nearest Woodcraft is over 2 hours away!)


----------



## Sprung (Aug 4, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> My turning club supplies coordinator just happens to be a member here ... @Johnturner gets it in bulk. If you can't find any other way to get some 30 minute stuff, let me know and I'll mail you some -- it will be cheaper (even adding on postage) than buying it at Woodcraft.



On second thought, could you PM me with a price + shipping and bottle size on some 30 minute stuff? I'm sure my wife would let me buy epoxy, since I do frequently use it to fix things and always like to keep some on hand. (My 5 min bottles are almost out anyways!) Considering how much epoxy sells for in stores, I might be able to convince Katy that it would be worthwhile to get it through you or John. Plus Katy would also prefer that I use something other than CA on account of the effect that CA fumes can sometimes have on me.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 4, 2014)

Sure ... I'll look at the bottles tonight for sizes and stuff.

I know exactly what the CA fumes can do ... I get asked "have you got a cold or have you been using that glue again?"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 4, 2014)

Just checked ... the stuff John gets comes as (4 oz resin + 4 oz hardener) ... I don't know if that translates to "an 8 oz kit". From memory (and I really have to check this with him) our club member price is $10, plus the postage (it fits in a SFRB, $5.80, but it might go cheaper another way.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 5, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Just checked ... the stuff John gets comes as (4 oz resin + 4 oz hardener) ... I don't know if that translates to "an 8 oz kit". From memory (and I really have to check this with him) our club member price is $10, plus the postage (it fits in a SFRB, $5.80, but it might go cheaper another way.)



$10 for an 8 oz kit (4 + 4) is a good price - certainly cheaper than the 8 oz kits of 5 minute epoxy you can get at the hardware store. Even though we shouldn't be spending the money right now, Katy told me to just go ahead and get two kits, since she also wants me to use CA as little as possible and she knows I'm just about out of epoxy anyways. (Katy allowing me to spend money right now? Miracles do happen!) Should I PM you or John about picking up a couple sets?


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice looking pens Matt !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

